# Spiderman reboot anyone?



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2012)

I bet it makes more money than the Avengers and Batman Dark Knight Rises combined. 


But seriously, what do you guys think? My bet is that it will be *good *but not any sort of blockbuster this summer. 

Im really happy Emma Stone is in this one, she is a Fox. Also im pumped its Gwen Stacy hes going after this time instead of freaking MJ. 

I am not happy that the origin is being messed with. I mean the big three, Spiderman, Batman, and Iron man, you dont mess with their origins. Seriously.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the "ok" option. 

From what I've seen, it's _alright_ but I don't think I'll be paying $10+ on a movie and popcorn for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

Looked kinda dumb all around. The new Peter Parker has too much of a hipster-pretty boy look to him to play off as the nerdy, socially awkward Peter Parker we've grown used to.

The movie itself seemed pretty confusing from the trailers. I mean we never really know who he's battling outside of some crocodile looking thing which seems like a shit villain. In the past we had Green Goblin, who was a rather tragic villain, and Doc Oct, who was much the same. It's what made the first two Spiderman movies good. Here, a lot of it seems unclear. It's just Spiderman going around the city with random scenes of CGI (which doesn't even look that good honestly). I'm not a huge Spiderman fan but it seems like it's getting the shit end of the stick in terms of this year's superhero movies.

Unless we get another Fantastic Four or Green Lantern movie or something, those are always shit.


----------



## finkmac (Jun 27, 2012)

Not really into Super Hero movies, personally… I liked the first movie, Haven't seen any of the other ones…
This one looks pretty decent, I'm probably going to watch it… After it comes on DVD or iTunes or whatever, I don't do movie theatres…


----------



## Clarky (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean we never really know who he's battling outside of some crocodile looking thing which seems like a shit villain.



The Lizard you mean? thought he was a popular enough villain for most to know, and is just as tragic as the green goblin really


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I mean we never really know who he's battling outside of some crocodile looking thing which seems like a shit villain.
> ...



But I don't exactly see a giant lizard giving some tragic monologue as he faces down Spiderman.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Looked kinda dumb all around. The new Peter Parker has too much of a hipster-pretty boy look to him to play off as the nerdy, socially awkward Peter Parker we've grown used to.
> 
> The movie itself seemed pretty confusing from the trailers. I mean we never really know who he's battling outside of some crocodile looking thing which seems like a shit villain. In the past we had Green Goblin, who was a rather tragic villain, and Doc Oct, who was much the same. It's what made the first two Spiderman movies good. Here, a lot of it seems unclear. It's just Spiderman going around the city with random scenes of CGI (which doesn't even look that good honestly). I'm not a huge Spiderman fan but it seems like it's getting the shit end of the stick in terms of this year's superhero movies.
> 
> Unless we get another Fantastic Four or Green Lantern movie or something, those are always shit.


From the trailer i watched, im pretty sure hes fighting with Lizard, who is a rather large villain in the Spiderman series.

Yeah, Fantastic 4 was horrid and Green Lantern was a basket of empty promises. However, Avengers? Was the best movie i ever saw, and im sure Batman will be good as well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 27, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> From the trailer i watched, im pretty sure hes fighting with Lizard, who is a rather large villain in the Spiderman series.
> 
> Yeah, Fantastic 4 was horrid and Green Lantern was a basket of empty promises. However, Avengers? Was the best movie i ever saw, and im sure Batman will be good as well.



I'm not terribly familiar with Spiderman lore so I forgive my ignorance in that matter, but I thought most people thought of Mysterio or Doc Oct when they think of Spiderman.

But yeah, it'll be hard to beat the Avengers this year, even with DKR. I think it was just a bad time to release Spiderman. It's wedged in between the record-breaking Avengers and what's sure to be the record breaking Dark Knight Rises. Either way it'll be the weakest superhero flick of the year, even if it is good.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not going to watch it in the theaters but I'll probably wait for the DVD release. I think it'll be an okay movie judging by the trailers.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey dont worry about it man. 

Yeah i know what you mean.


----------



## cris92x (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with Spiderman lore so I forgive my ignorance in that matter, but I thought most people thought of Mysterio or Doc Oct when they think of Spiderman.
> 
> But yeah, it'll be hard to beat the Avengers this year, even with DKR. I think it was just a bad time to release Spiderman. It's wedged in between the record-breaking Avengers and what's sure to be the record breaking Dark Knight Rises. Either way it'll be the weakest superhero flick of the year, even if it is good.


The lizard is a very recognizable villain and a tragic one, hes always peter's friend who is looking into a way to regrow limbs like reptiles and he has a family and everything and basically he becomes this dr jekyl and hide character I mean the lizard has always been a much more likeable character than the green goblin, hes a good father and husband and turns into a monster. Also in the first 3 spiderman movies Dr.Connors(lizard) has always made an appearance and he was set up to show up in the next movie but since spiderman 4 got scrapped I assumed they still decided to stick with the lizard as it hasn't appeared in the other movies.
Anyway I think this movie is going to confuse the general public, mechanical web shooters, no mary jane, hipster peter instead of nerdy peter, I honestly do not like peter parker's appearance in this new movie it just seems off.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



its been a few years but I don't remember the green goblin quite delving into the human soul of  tragedy during the first spiderman film, i just recall "DIE!" being said a lot. It is all to do with the history of the character


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 27, 2012)

The game looks pretty fun in terms of the combat but not something ill drop $60 on.
The movie, maybe ill check it out once it hits redbox.
The spiderman movies are over hyped in general imho.
Batman on the other hand, that'll be badass!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 27, 2012)

The first trailer was just awful; the second was a little better, but the damage had already been done.

I loved the character growing up, and the first two movies are pretty great. The less said about the third one, the better, and this just seems to be adding salt to the wound.

(I've also heard it said, though I can't remember where exactly, that Sony was really unhappy with the creators of this new movie. Apparently, if they movie does well enough to warrant a direct sequel, they'll be replacing a lot of people. Who knows how the actual film will turn out, but that doesn't inspire much in the way of confidence.)


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 27, 2012)

If I'm thinking of the right movie I don't think it'll be too good. Based on the trailers it seems like he's too mouthy. I'll admit Spiderman is/always has been mouthy but it seems like they tried to fit in a Deadpool-style humor but screwed up and got some antagonizing-little brother pseudo humor instead. I'll pass.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 27, 2012)

I was looking forward to the movie, the trailers did a really good job (the later ones anyway) and then I saw this scene:



Along with the others shown, I get a feeling that while it wont be a bad movie, it won't be a great movie, it'll just be ok.

I think it's a needless reboot, from what people have said to me and what I've heard around all over the general feel is"oh yeah its just like the first film but with a new actor and villain only n 3D, might not bother with it"...so I get a feeling that while it'll make money it won't be as huge a hit as previous films.

If Sony really had to make a Spider-Man movie they could have easily not mentioned the previous movie and started it with something like "Parker went away travelling for a couple of years, came back, MJ is away but Gwen is there blah blah have some return to action do what worked in the first two movies etc". Sure have some different actors but I felt the overall tone of the first two were just right for Spider-Man.  For me, they should have either have taken a break from it, just like WB did with Batman.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 27, 2012)

I still don't know about this movie. I'll defintely watch it and try to like it as much as it deserves it but tbh I think if an origin story was so well told as in Spider-Man from the Toby-trilogy I think it defintely is not necessary to tell it again. It really was so good: it was tragic, funny and mysterious at the same time. 

I have the same feeling on Batman: Begins told such a good origin Story that I much rather have someone do it like Burton and just throw you into an adventure with that particular hero the next time... 

And on lizardman: I think there is plenty of ways to make this character tragic. I mean let's look at Hulk: even though he was a great comic relief character in The Avengers normally he is pretty tragic, even though he is such a raging thing! So there is definitely potential for lizardman!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 27, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I am not happy that the origin is being messed with. I mean the big three, Spiderman, Batman, and Iron man, you dont mess with their origins. Seriously.


This is probably the biggest reason why I'll be giving this a miss.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 27, 2012)

This is movie is going to be shit.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 27, 2012)

what i really dont like is, how lizard looks like the abomination from the better hulk movie (the one that belongs to the avengers movie)
so generic and lame.
to me, lizard was always this cool reptilian dude with the raptor face and wearing a labcoat. damn the labcoat made him so cool. and he was slimmer back then too. i liked him as an agile thin lizard dude.

its like hulks pink pants. they were just something special that didnt make sense, but gave them a look that was less generic you know.

i like spidermans new costume, though i'd like white eyes rather than those... ski-goggle like things.

also yeah, he looks too good and seems to happy to be the peter parker i enjoy (thats the one thing i dont like about the ultimate spiderman cartoon thats running atm too. he looks too good. other than that, i like that show though)
he will fit a venom/black spiderman story much better though. looking back at spiderman 3, parker looked like a retard when he was acting all smug and loverlike.

i too like it, that they dont put mj in this. dont get me wrong, i like the character too, but unless she dies or turns into a puddle of water at some point, i dont want anything to do with her


what I really want to see is, if they ever give us a movie about the new hispanic spiderman. you know, that, i could get into, hes pretty much a new character, so there is less to mess up on, many people dont know him yet so it'd be something new (most people watching spiderman today only know peter parker from the movies anyway so they wouldnt care) and in general, it would probably open the door for many more movies about heroes being replaced by a successor (like robin becoming nightwing and then batman, or batmans son becoming the batman, flash and his family, superman and superboy etc etc)


----------



## Rasas (Jun 27, 2012)

Ya, I guess the change in origin ruins it for a lot of people.



Spoiler



Honestly with the way they rewrite things and the death of Gwen's father the captain I don't think it is that good with all things considered. Plus the Lizard's lab in the sewers just doesn't make that much sense to me somewhat. Maybe as said above the origin change ruins it and the information about his Peter's parents was always something I felt the films mentioned to little of but since Conner knew them well enough some information is given and the things given near the start.

Also not killing off the Lizard in the end just seemed strange. I guess I'm use to the a super villain dying at the end of Spider-Man movies. I guess the learning of secret identities so quickly by Gwen and Conners and some other stuff just make it seem like a sequel will be extremely poor.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait what? So where's MJ in this one and why is there a Gwen Stacy? Is this of those other origins? I'm quite confused.
So I'm guessing this is the one that relates to that Marvel cartoon version that used to be on TV? With those machine web shooters?
Cause if it is, I prefer that. I never liked the Toby McGuire one. His face pissed me off to much and ruined what I liked about Spiderman.
I miss that wise crack remarks Spiderman's known for.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jun 30, 2012)

1.Gwen stacy was spiderman first love Mj was his second idek how she got into the whole spiderman scene

2. i will miss the orginal spiderman movies 1,2, and 3 toby was good character but he played peter parker to much, watch all the 3 movies, and you see he was supposed to play as spideman not peter parker the whole main role, the only time spiderman came out was when the bad main villains came out there wasn"t really no robbers but only 2, throughout the whole spiderman movie i think.

3.now the amazing spiderman i seen car robbery seen and i like that better just for the fact because he was using cheezy lines and fighting crime like the regular spiderman should be. the trailer is awesome all three of them i can't wait to watch the movie in theater cause i know its gonna be epic and this time there using spiderman for the main role  .

Ps.heres the car scene


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't understand why they need to reboot this again so soon.  Are they really so out of idea that they can't make more than three Siderman films without going "OK, back to the start again"?  Or, you know, do the origin of another hero?  Or, God for bid, make a movie that's not based on a comic or a book or an old film or a theme park ride?


----------



## Icealote (Jul 1, 2012)

I remember reading that Toby McGuire requested to play Peter Parker again in this reboot.... I lol'd hard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2012)

Icealote said:


> I remember reading that Toby McGuire requested to play Peter Parker again in this reboot.... I lol'd hard.



Toby McGuire did a good job as Spiderman, at least in the first two, the third one was just a clusterfuck of bad ideas. He was able to portray a Spiderman who was torn with regret, vengeance, and duty, which seems more than this bottle-of-hair-gel we've got here.


----------



## Icealote (Jul 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading that Toby McGuire requested to play Peter Parker again in this reboot.... I lol'd hard.
> ...



For me it felt much more he could never grow past the part when Uncle Ben died. He didn't bring Spiderman or Peter Parker to justice in my eyes. I can't say much for the new guy as I'm patiently waiting for the movie to be released to see if he does it any better (or worse for that matter).


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2012)

It's Spider-Man. I will watch it and love it and the Devil take the man who says otherwise.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 1, 2012)

just seen that car scene, and there is too much cgi (even his spidey suit is cgi lol), the colour of spiderman's eyes is not black, it's white in Tobey Maguire's movies and he yaps too much.


----------



## Icealote (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm who talks more Spiderman or Deadpool? Either way I've always found Spiderman talkative. Most of the time its just sarcasm.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Hmm who talks more Spiderman or Deadpool? Either way I've always found Spiderman talkative. Most of the time its just sarcasm.



Spider-Man makes quips and jokes as he fights his enemies, often to bolster his own confidence and to distract the enemies he's facing. Still, it's generally restrained.

Deadpool blabbers and rants endlessly even when out of combat. He's called "The Merc With a Mouth" for a reason.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 2, 2012)

I will be seeing this on the 4th in 3D at my local theater, cannot wait! As a fan of the (latter era) 616 universe comics I believe this version of Peter Parker/Spidey is already more accurate if I'm to judge by what I've seen so far. Although I think Tobey's Parker is a little more accurate to the character in the way older issues (mostly in appearance). The web slinging looks really amazing like it was brought out of the panels. Everything else looks great and I'll just say I look forward to the whole package.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 3, 2012)

I just saw Spiderman. It was alright. A bit depressing IMO.  If a sequel is made then that will perform better. Similar to the current Batman trilogy.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 3, 2012)

"In a scene during the end credits, the now-imprisoned Connors speaks with a mysterious man who turns out to be Lord Voldemort."

LOL Wikipedia is full of funny guys.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I just saw Spiderman. It was alright. A bit depressing IMO.  If a sequel is made then that will perform better. Similar to the current Batman trilogy.



Is the whole plot focused around a gas that turns people into Island of Doctor Moreau-style animal-human hybrids? Not going to lie, that sounds mighty silly.

EDIT: Also, this review just came in...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2012)

Saw this last night with low expectations. I have to say it was pretty damn great.

Personally I thought the tone of the whole movie with spot on, a lot more humour than I expected and it's done very nicely.  Despite the hair, Andrew Garfield is pretty damn brilliant for the role as both Spider-Man & Peter Parker, it was good to have Spidey wisecracking and being a jerk to the criminals.  The only thing that was hard to believe was how a chap like him didn't get female attention any sooner!  Regardless of if someone is shy around girls, the pretty guys will get the pretty girls coming to them anyway...but whatever its a film about a man getting powers of a Spider and then fighting a scientist who morphs into a lizard so best ignore that!  The acting is pretty damn good, I think everyone played their roles well. I'm a little sad that one of the characters died as he would have been good for future films...also that Stan Lee cameo is the best cameo he has done.

The action sequences were something I was worried about going into this movie but they were nicely done but I felt that maybe Spidey was too good as a fighter considering he was only just bitten.  The drama side was done very well too, the previous comment about it being "depressing" is a bit much, I didn't feel it was whatsoever and when we did get a Parker crying scene it wasn't overly drawn out and it wasn't too long before we got to some action/humour.

Currently I'd rate it higher than the other Spidey films, I think they did things just right whereas the original trilogy had problems with the drama side and I felt that Maguire was decent enough Parker but not a good Spider-Man. What this film does well is show that with a mask on Peter, like a lot of shy people, comes out of his shell when people can't see the real person. In the previous films for me Maguire played both characters pretty much the same and that is why I feel the new movie is better. There were some minor flaws here and there but then its rare that films get to be perfect.

Safe to say I'm happy with Sony continuing to do the movies instead of Marvel and while before I thought it was an unnecessary reboot once I have seen the film I feel it was the right choice.




Gahars said:


> Is the whole plot focused around a gas that turns people into Island of Doctor Moreau-style animal-human hybrids? Not going to lie, that sounds mighty silly.


Not really, there is gas at some point that turns some into lizard/human hybrid but its a minor part.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 5, 2012)

Copy pasta-ing short opinion from my own Facebook (with minor edits):

I thought the film was amazing! I would think that if you love Spider-Man comics you'd definitely be pleased. The only books I read are of the original Marvel 616 universe (read just a bit of the 60's and 70's ones, some 80's but mostly 90's to current) and I can tell you Spidey is very accurate to his comic book self. This is a big thing I've always wanted to see on the big screen and I'm very happy to see it accomplished. Thank God! The web swinging is awesome and really believable, puts the scenes in the Raimi films to shame. Also iconic poses throughout. That being said I loved the film as a whole and the only thing I dislike is having to wait for more


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Copy pasta-ing short opinion from my own Facebook (with minor edits):
> 
> I thought the film was amazing! I would think that if you love Spider-Man comics you'd definitely be pleased. The only books I read are of the original Marvel 616 universe (read just a bit of the 60's and 70's ones, some 80's but mostly 90's to current) and I can tell you Spidey is very accurate to his comic book self. This is a big thing I've always wanted to see on the big screen and I'm very happy to see it accomplished. Thank God! The web swinging is awesome and really believable, puts the scenes in the Raimi films to shame. Also iconic poses throughout. That being said I loved the film as a whole and the only thing I dislike is having to wait for more


With the webslinging and how Peter gets to do it is just perfect in this film. In the comics its hard to believe that a kid can make all of these just on his own and with his basic allowance. The original trilogy did the "Peter makes the webs biologically" thing which I guess makes sense but not really true to the comics, this film though I think they got it spot on.


----------



## xbry23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just watched it yesterday. I liked it but I still think its too soon for a reboot


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 8, 2012)

Half in the Bag did their discussion on it.

I'm still watching it but it feels rather negative towards the movie.

http://redlettermedia.com/half-in-the-bag-the-amazing-spider-man/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2012)

Love it, hate it or just inbetween; this movie is getting a trilogy due to its box office success.

Source


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Love it, hate it or just inbetween; this movie is getting a trilogy due to its box office success.
> 
> Source



Apparently the secret of Peter's parents is never fully explained during the course of the movie. I'm guessing they are going to make that plot line the central conflict of the next two movies.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm glad we are at least getting two more movies. I watched this movie again for the second time again since my friend wanted to see it and I still loved it as much as I did the first time around. Easily my favorite Spidey flick. The sequels are bound to be more amazing no doubt.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Love it, hate it or just inbetween; this movie is getting a trilogy due to its box office success.
> ...





Spoiler: Peter's parents are...



S.H.I.E.L.D Agents. Hopefully their introduction in the movie leads to an Avengers Part 2 Cameo.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


I'd love for something like this but I can see a little thing called Rights coming in the way and Peter's parents simply being known as secret agents throughout the TASM trilogy :-/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 9, 2012)

Nebz said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Nah, Sony and Marvel love making money. They'll come to terms about Spidey making at least a small cameo and at most a starring role alongside the rest of gang.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> > Copy pasta-ing short opinion from my own Facebook (with minor edits):
> ...


I always felt the web coming out of Peter's wrists was kinda gross (and to think that he's swinging and hanging around by these threads that come out of his wrists.. *shudders* ew).. and I like Andrew Garfield a lot better than Tobey Maguire.. he was just a really awkward fellow imo..


----------



## invidente7 (Jul 9, 2012)

I watched it...it's an okay movie, however I have an issue with Peter ACTUALLY remembering his parents. yes peter did have a mon and and dad at some point but they left when he was JUST A BABY, that's why Uncle ben and Aunt May are so important and dear to him, that single change lessens the importance of Uncle Ben's death, althought I did like Deanis Leary as Captain Stacy.

....Just WHERE was Jonah H. Jameson AND the daily bugle?! ugh seriously, but even so I wasn't as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## DS1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw it in 3D, and my only problem with the movie is that I saw it after The Avengers. As much as I love Spiderman, it's so hard to top that film. I liked it better than the Toby McGuire series, but I couldn't help thinking the entire time: "If only they could have had another season of Spectacular Spiderman!!!!"


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw it and I cannot express on how many levels I think it is inferior to the Toby movies...

The only thing I really liked are the first person-shots, since those really got you immersed into the character and the over all choreography of the fights.. Looked amazing.Other then that I am hugely disappointed!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't fap to that opinion. I really hated Tobey's version of the character not to say it's entirely his fault but I never saw him pulling off Spider-Man very well no matter who writes him. He's great in films like Pleasantville and Brothers but he's no Peter Parker. Other than some miscasts the Raimi films are a great story and I really dig the villains for the most part (particularly Green Goblin and Doc Ock). Willem Dafoe should've just painted his face green instead of wearing the mask. His creepiness was amazing.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> I saw it and I cannot express on how many levels I think it is inferior to the Toby movies...
> 
> *The only thing I really liked are the first person-shots*, since those really got you immersed into the character and the over all choreography of the fights.. Looked amazing.Other then that I am hugely disappointed!


1. really? toby was superior? 
2. If anything they broke my immersion, at least, for me. I thought those shots looked awful.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it and I cannot express on how many levels I think it is inferior to the Toby movies...
> ...


Yeah, many people disliked the first trailer because of the first-person-shots and in the film they definitely reduced them. I for one love them but maybe just because they remind me of Mirrors Edge - One of my fav games 

Still don`t really like the movie though but as I said I thought the FP-shots were a highlight!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah. Fair assessment. i can groove to that. 

I personally thought the new one was a vast improvement over the original, other than messing with the origins a bit. 



Spoiler



[title=actually a spoiler for the spiderman universe]
I was worried when they were talking about a bridge and norman osborn, in the comics, Green goblin drops Gwen Stacy off a bridge and kills her. for good. like end of the line. i dont think i would watch Emma Stone die.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it and I cannot express on how many levels I think it is inferior to the Toby movies...
> ...


^^THIS.

The film was by no means perfect (first person shots, some thin spots in the narrative, "I'm swingin' heah, I'm swingin' heah!") but I loved almost everything about it: Andrew Garfield as Peter, EMMA STONE, most of the cinematography, the really interesting musicalscore, making Peter a skater, and those fights.

Oh my Glob you guys those fights.

Despite the fact that he fought a little more skillfully than a gangly 17 year old with no training should have, he fought like Spider-Man would have fought. He used his speed, agility, flexibility, and fast reflexes like a boss and utilized his (thankfully mechanical) web shooters to great tactical advantage, plus some lightweight but still nice parkour scenes. These fights blow anything in the original trilogy out of the water, especially because Andrew Garfield was actually doing a lot of the stunt work, at least as much as the insurance companies would let him do. Mads props to him, says I.

Heh. Peter Parkour.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Then again i was only worried about the spoiler after you told me.


----------

